# Forumsupport vom 24.07. - 10.08. nur eingeschränkt möglich



## Bluebeard (24. Juli 2015)

*Forumsupport vom 24.07. - 10.08. nur eingeschränkt möglich*

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

zwischen dem 24.07. und dem 10.08. wird der Forensupport stark eingeschränkt sein. Einerseits stehen ein kurzer Sommerurlaub und andererseits die Gamescom Anfang August an. Bitte wendet euch daher bei Fragen mit fehlender Antwort, direkt an unseren Kundenservice via http://corsair.force.com/.

Schaut auch gerne auf der diesjährigen Gamescom in Köln beim Stand von Deep Silver in der Halle 9.1, Stand B021 und auf dem Alternate Stand in der Halle 10.1, Stand D070 vorbei.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.

Viele Grüße


----------

